# Receptacle above baseboard heat



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

I have a lot of receptacles above baseboard heaters like this. When we use the heaters in the winter time, the wires get all heated and I don't find that's safe/good for the wire.

How can I get around that? Are there nifty apparatus that can help with this minor inconvenience? This would be a good time for a "As seen on TV" gadget to step in.

I found a topic about it but not my answer within it: Receptacle above baseboard heat - Electrician Talk - Professional Electrical Contractors Forum


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Not a good place for an outlet but too late to move anything. 

Wiremold/Legrand 12 ft. Cordmate II Kit, White-C210 at The Home Depot

Found that with a quick search......there should be other products available. They also make a 5' unit.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

I thought you were replace the baseboard heaters?

BG


----------



## Solidify (May 12, 2011)

SABL, good find, i have that here for my television wire:










but woulldn't something like that require all the wires to be right angle plugs, like this:










Otherwise there would be a bulge in the channel kit (or worse, it wouldn't even fit).

BG, yes, but not all of them. Only replacing 3 on the main floor and adding one to the hallway. There are other radiators that aren't going to be replaced that still have this issue. We've never had a problem with the wires like that over the radiator but I just see it as unsafe.


----------

